# driveway super plow



## pines (Jan 23, 2004)

Have any of you heard of the driveway super plow out of Lathan NY?


----------



## pines (Jan 23, 2004)

here is their site

http://www.superplow.com/


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

hmm i will have to read this


----------



## pines (Jan 23, 2004)

I spoke with the owner for over an hour and he seemed very interesting. Just slide the plow into a receiving hitch. He is worth talking to. Price around $2200


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Ok this is probably a dumb question, but nobody (and I mean NOBODY) around here uses backblades..........how the hell do you raise, lower and angle them inside your truck? Or is there some poor soul out there freezing his gonads off adjusting it for you while you sit in the comfort of your climate controlled truck? 

Chris


----------



## pines (Jan 23, 2004)

The only control you have is up-down. He states that the weight of the snow on one end will angle the blade to that side. He states that with a little practice you can angle the blade to either side.


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

*I have one.*

Pines,

I bought a 7 footer towards the end of last winter. Got tired of shoveling. I live 40 minutes north of NYC and have used it a few times this winter. Hoping to get out again this Tuesday-Wednesday!

I have 250 feet of double-width driveway and do my 7 neighbors' driveways. It has worked great for me. To my untrained eye, it scrapes as clean or cleaner than the pickup front plow that used to do my driveway. I just tightened the springs to see if I get more downward pressure for even cleaner scraping.

It weighs about 375 lbs. It mounts easily if plow and vehicle are on a flat surface. It uses a Meyer E-46 hydraulic for up and down lifting. Two springs for down pressure. It swivels in response to snow resistance to shed snow to one side. It comes with a metal plow dolly. You have to install the wiring yourself, or have someone do it. I sent a $200 downpayment, received the light kit, had it installed, and then drove 2 hours up to pick up the plow. You can also have it shipped, but the cost seemed high tome.

The plow doesn't block my rear lights (ML430 SUV). I bought a cig lighter magnetic halogen light for better visibility when night plowing, plus a cig lighter magnetic amber for safety.

I looked into and almost bought the Snowman LDA 75. I went with Superplow because I could plow by pulling and in reverse. No way to stack or direct snow without pushing it in reverse. Reverse plowing actually seems to scrape the driveway a bit cleaner.

I didn't see any viable front plow options for my SUV. I guess the stress of a pull plow on my vehicle is on the hitch, and possibly the transmission if pulling/pushing extremely heavy snow. The rear suspension drops a bit with the plow on, but not too much. I drove it home from Albany at highway speeds and drive it around town on snowy days. I just try to anticipate stops since I'm carting an extra 375 lbs.

Mike Biance, the owner, is a nice guy. I'm sure that he would be glad to answer your questions. Let me know if I can give you any further info.

Tosh


----------



## pines (Jan 23, 2004)

So you are using it on an SUV. I have a F-350 Turbo Diesel. I should not have a problem with power. Is the blade tip metal or rubber?


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

Pines,

It's a metal tip. If you want I can try and take some digital photos of it. It's very solid. Very thick blade.

Tosh


----------



## pines (Jan 23, 2004)

Tosh,

That would be great. How close can you get to something...say a garage door when backing up. Also, why 7' versus 7.5 or 8


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

Pines,

If you're comfortable with your vehicle's dimensions and backing up, you can drop the blade right next to the garage door. The plow edge is visible from my sideview mirror, but I take the extra precaution of rolling down the window and taking a peak.

I bought a 7' blade because I didn't want any extra overhang as I drove around. Since I'm plowing just for me (and friends), I didn't need the extra width to get the job done more quickly. The smaller plow probably weighs a little less and gives me more maneuverability.

With your large p/u, you could easily handle the 8' blade.

Some other tidbits:
The metal blade is 1/4" thick, 24" high including tip.
No reinforcing ribs on the backside of the blade.
There's a simple up down toggle switch mounted in your cab. You can raise the blade in increments for shaving and stacking.
There's a safety chain to keep the blade up when transporting.
There's a safety chain that connects to the hitch receiver.

I'll try and figure out how to post some photos.

Tosh

Tosh


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's a photo. I have several and will probably have to attach one photo per reply. I hope this works.

Tosh


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's another photo.


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

3rd photo.


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

4th photo.


----------



## pines (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks!! That was nice of you to do that. Do you think you could move 18"-24" of snow moving in forward or reverse?


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

5th photo.


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

Pines,

I haven't had the opportunity to try that amount of snow. 

To pull 24" of snow, you'd have to drive through it first. Assuming you have good traction, you might have to shear off a foot at a time. With my mid-size SUV, it would probably be a struggle if it were heavy, wet snow. I would probably get out of the house and plow at 6" if it appeared to be the wet stuff.

With your large truck, it probably wouldn't't be a traction problem, especially if you add some ballast. I think the plow blade angles enough to shed the snow before too much weight builds up. 

Pushing in reverse might be easier. Your wheels would be turning on the plowed area and you might have more traction.

I'm not sure that even front plows (on pickup type vehicles) are supposed to try and tackle 24" in one gulp. The pros on this site could let you know.

The testimonials seem to indicate the Superplow can do the job in large snowfalls. But then again, they are testimonials.

Tosh


----------



## pines (Jan 23, 2004)

OK Makes sense. Any concern that there are no reinforced ribs?


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

thats a hell of a setup ya got there. Never knew what was really involved in a backblade.....now I do 

Chris


----------



## muddy00 (Dec 13, 2003)

I went with the snowman plow, and got to use it for the 1st time tonight, it has power angle and lift and works great, it's a little more but seems like it'w worth it. 
Jeff


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

Pines,

For my 7' blade, I don't think it needs reinforcement. The blade is 1/4" thick and seems substantial. The wide-v piece that attaches to the blade provides reinforcement. I wonder whether the 8' blade uses the same size wide-v piece or a larger one. Maybe Mike Biance can tell you about that.

If anything does go wrong on the plow, it seems like it's fairly easy to repair. Just a matter of getting it welded or finding a replacement bolt/spring/edge. The E-46 hydraulic can be removed pretty easily. And I like simple.

Here's a 6th and final photo.


----------



## pines (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks much. You have been a great help. Best of luck with your blade. Also, do you see any problem as a result of the receiver height?


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

Pines,

When I sent for the wiring kit, Mike Biance had me give him the distance from the hitch receiver opening to the ground. He apparently makes some minor adjustments so that the plow slides in easily.

Tosh


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

For a little bit more I would buy the Snowman, they have boxed sides and hydraulic down pressure. We have 2 of them, they are simple to use and maintain. The Snowman plows are built a bit heavier and more for commercial use than those, but if it works for you than great!


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

Lbilawncare,

I really liked the Snowman, too. It seemed very high quality. 

I would have bought it if it could plow in reverse. I just couldn't figure out how, given the logistics of my driveway and the surrounding properties/road, I could place the snow where I needed to put it. 

I don't have a front plow, so my back plow has to do it all for me.

Tosh


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

ML430 ??? isn't that a Mercedes, heck I'd be paying some guy to plow for me at that point ......just kidding, nice plow


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

Eyesell,

You're too observant! 

Thought I'd try and sneak it by; sometimes there's a pretty tough crew on these boards! 

Bought it before the air was let out of my balloon (portfolio). :crying: 

Now I've got to make it last, and last, and last.

Tosh


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eyesell _
> *ML430 ??? isn't that a Mercedes... *


I was thinking, this is the first Mercedes I have heard of with a plow, lol. And I was suprised when I saw a H2 with one 

Tosh: I hope your fired whoever was managing (or mismanaging) your assets. :realmad:

-John


----------



## pines (Jan 23, 2004)

any others heard or in fact use this product


----------



## pines (Jan 23, 2004)

No one else has heard or used this? What are your initial thoughts?


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Looks good as they show it in their video with a few inches of snow.

I do not think it would work so well with a storm like we had yesterday (waking up to 12+" at 6:00am)  (I didn't watch the forecast... bad). Luckily the snow was powder.

It could work well, though it may be troublesome pushing the snow to the sides in _reverse_ where the driveway meets the road.

-John


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

Pines,

I used the Superplow in the 11"+ we received Tuesday night into Wednesday morning.

This was a light, powdery snow. No freezing rain or sleet prior to the snowfall. There was some ice on parts of the driveways from earlier storms

The plow worked fine for the 7 driveways I plowed on my cul-de-sac. 

The only time I lost traction and had to shave a layer off was in the back corner of my own driveway where I got 18"+ from roooftop drifting. This occurred while driving forward. I think my vehicle weighs about 4700 lbs. without the 375 plow.

Driving in reverse actually gives me better traction and pushing power than driving forward. A slightly cleaner scrape as well. 

I tightened the two springs on the plow before the storm and got a cleaner scrape than in prior plowing.

Oh, one more bit of info. While the blade is 1/4" thick steel (yellow powder coated), the edge is 3/8" steel (black powder coated). Hope this helps.

John,

You're right in that mounding snow in reverse is harder than doing it driving forward. Visibility is definitely reduced; you can only see the outer sides of the plow and not much of the driveway-grass edge. It may take a bit longer, but it can be done if you're careful.

Here's hoping that this coming Tuesday gives us more time in the snowbox with our toys!

Tosh


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

looks ok to me. i would just buy a front plow though


----------



## pines (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey Tosh,

Was wondering if you would recommend removing your tailgate to use one of these.

Pines


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Excuse me for butting in.

I recently got a snowman rear plow ( same principle ) to field test. I wanted to satisfy myself before committing to selling these because I won't sell what I won't use myself in the field. To answer your question about tailgate. Yes it is easier except on my old neck to operate without tailgate. I cannot see where one without down pressure would be as good. As a commercial plower you would also need a front plow. As a home owner that just wants a rear plow, you would have a few problems, deep snow, stacking, end of driveway etc. Nothing serious but awkward. Recommend you pay a contractor. Over all this is a good tool for the contractor doing commercial, and a must have for doing residential. I have the first one in the area but think this will be a common site in the future. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

Pines,

I have my rear plow mounted on a mid-sized SUV; tailgate removal is not an option for me.

I'm not sure removing a pickup's tailgate would have much benefit anyway. 

The angle/distance from the driver's seat to the plow blade edge probably won't allow you to see where the plow edge meets the ground. (Opinion based on recollections of my F100 p/u 29 years ago). You're not sitting as close as you would be with a front plow. I think you'd have to be up on your cab roof to see the bottom edge of the rear plow. However, you can see the outside plow edge meeting the ground when you peer out your driver's side window. But it is a greater viewing distance than with a front plow. Visibility depends on lighting, your eyesight, and snow/rain conditions.

Hope this helps.

Tosh


----------



## YenkoCamaro (Jan 28, 2004)

i wouldn't buy that type of rear blade. I have a rear boxblade. The brand is driftbuster. they are out of Buffalo Ny. i like how its made but im beginning to make my own that extends about an extra 4 feet.

www.driftbuster.com

----------------------------------
:yow!:


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

adding markers like on a regular front plow might be an idea to improve visibility.

I never used one but think I would prefer one that I could control the angle or better yet a containment type plow.

check snowman or dailels or some other co.s to see other designs in action. That one looks ok I just wouldnt like the floping to one side aproach. 

IMO a back blade is a great tool for a contractor needing to do resi and almost needed if you are doing much backdragging but needs to be used in conjunction with a front plow. If you are just doing your own and you dont want a front blade then a rear would work ok. Just plow with the storm since you are trying to pull a load while your tires are on snow.


----------



## timweiler (Jan 30, 2016)

*Driveway Superplow?*

Hi,

Anyone know where I can purchase a Superplow rear mount unit?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi, you looked at the Dates on these posts?


----------



## timweiler (Jan 30, 2016)

*Rear receiver mount drag plow wanted*

Hi,

Looking to buy a rear receiver drag plow (not Snowsport). Anyone know about a used one or recommend a new model?

Thanks,

Tim Weiler


----------

